
Latest Twitter Bug: “Misdelivery of Direct Messages” - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/23/latest-twitter-bug-misdelivery-of-direct-messages/
======
bisceglie
must be great for twitter to have an entire blog donating such vast resources
for QA. i'd read the article, but TechCrunch is currently (and probably will
remain) mapped to localhost in my /etc/hosts

